# VERY true quotes and sayings about/for pits! =)



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

*"If Timmy had a pit bull, he wouldn't have been in the well in the first place."

"I asked God for a best friend and he gave me an American Pit Bull Terrier!"

"Pit bulls are..... Beauty without Vanity, Strength without Insolence, Courage without Ferocity, and all the Virtues of Man, without his Vices."

‎"They live and die for us. The Pit Bull deserves our utmost respect to be that loyal. We should all aspire to be more like the Pit Bull. Wearing our hearts on our sleeves, loyal to a fault and willing to die for those we love."

"Ban ignorance, not Pit Bulls."

"Happiness is being loved by a pit bull."

"It's true that Pit Bulls grab and hold on, but they grab and hold on to your heart, NOT your arm."

‎"The more people I meet the more I love my pit bull."

"My goal in life is to be as good a person as my pitbull already thinks i am."*



AND THE BEST FOR LAST...

"IF IT AINT PIT, IT AIN'T SHIT!!!"

hahah, those are just some i saw around online...

If you know of any, or anything feel free to share them!!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Pit bulls:*

Best dogs to ever look through a collar!

You said you were bringing a bull dog- that darn thing's a crocodile!

Whatever any other breed of dog can do- a pit bull can do it better!

Pit bull: the only dog with more b#l*s than a christmas tree!

Its not the size of dog in a fight: its the size of fight in the dog!

Pitbulls: often misguided, forever misunderstood!

They will cause wide- spread happiness in large group settings!

And just for laughs I thought I'd add in something Sarah Palin supposedly said:
"I love those hockey moms! You know what they say is the difference between a hockey mom and a pitbull? The one wears lipstick!"


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

koeJ007 said:


> "I love those hockey moms! You know what they say is the difference between a hockey mom and a pitbull? The one wears lipstick!"


i saw a t-shirt with this on it


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL. Cool. I just saw it and thought it was a classic (IMO). Some might disagree, but to each his own right.


----------



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

koeJ007 said:


> Best dogs to ever look through a collar!
> 
> You said you were bringing a bull dog- that darn thing's a crocodile!
> 
> ...


hahhahah, awesome! thanks for sharing those!

always up for a good laugh! lol


----------

